# Weekly Competition 2017-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 F' R' U R' F2 R2 U R' U'
*2. *U' R' F2 U F' R' U2 F R'
*3. *F2 U F2 U R2 F U2 F2 U' R2
*4. *R2 F' U2 F' R F2 R U
*5. *U' F U R U' R' U F' U

*3x3x3
1. *U F2 B' U' R' D F R L2 D' R2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 F R2 U2
*2. *F2 D' L2 F B2 U F2 L U R' B U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L F2
*3. *U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' F2 R F2 R2 D' B F' U2 R' D2 R'
*4. *U2 F R2 F R2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' B' U R2 F' L D2 B R2
*5. *U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R' B' D' F2 L F U' B' L R2 F2

*4x4x4
1. *L' D' Uw' R2 Uw2 L R' D2 Uw2 U2 R B' Rw D' Uw' U2 R' U2 L U R B' D R' Fw' L2 B' Fw F2 U' B F' Uw' U Fw' D2 U' Rw Uw U'
*2. *L' D F' Rw' U' F2 R' B' Fw2 F2 Rw F2 D B2 Uw' R' Fw' F2 Uw B' U L' Rw2 Uw2 L B' F2 L2 Rw' U' Rw' F2 L' D' Fw F' Uw2 L' Rw' U
*3. *L2 Rw' R' B Fw R B F L' D U2 Rw' U' B R Uw2 Rw B2 R' Fw D' Rw' R' Fw' R2 U R F2 U2 Fw D U2 Fw' L' Fw R Fw2 F' U' B
*4. *D2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 B' Fw U B' L' R Uw2 Fw2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F R2 D' R' Fw F' Uw' Fw U' F Uw2 U2 L2 Rw R2 F Uw' Fw2 U B' Uw'
*5. *L R2 Fw' D Fw' Uw' L D' R2 B' Fw U2 F' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw R2 F2 L2 R2 B Fw2 U L U2 Rw Fw L2 Rw Uw R2 Fw2 R' U2 L' B' D L' Fw'

*5x5x5
1. *Uw2 U Lw2 R2 D2 Dw Lw U Rw R' Dw Lw B2 Fw' L Fw' F D2 L Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw L Fw Uw' Bw2 U2 B' U2 F2 R B R' B Bw F2 D U2 L2 R B Lw' Bw' Fw U2 Lw' R2 B2 Bw Fw2 F' Dw2 R2 Fw D U2 B2 Fw2 L'
*2. *F Lw' B Fw2 L' F2 Lw R B2 Bw' F Dw2 Fw' R F2 D2 Fw R D Uw Bw2 R2 Bw' L R D2 R2 Bw' U' Lw2 Rw2 D' U B Fw2 Lw Bw' Lw Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw D2 Bw' Fw' L' Lw' B Dw' Lw Rw2 R' Dw' Rw R2 Bw' F2 Lw' Bw Dw2
*3. *R' Fw F' U2 B' Fw' F2 L2 R2 Fw2 D' Uw F L' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 L2 B Bw' U' R B2 L2 Dw' U Rw' R D' F R' Fw' F2 D2 U B2 Bw' Dw2 Lw F' Uw2 R Bw Uw U2 Fw' Lw Rw U2 Bw L' Rw' Dw' Uw2 U' L2 Lw' Rw
*4. *Rw F' D' Fw2 Dw Uw' F' Dw U' B2 Rw' U' Lw' Fw2 D Bw2 D L2 F2 R' Dw2 U Rw R' D' R2 F Rw2 Uw2 U F' Dw2 Uw B U' Lw' Rw' R' F Uw' F D' Rw2 R2 B F2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Bw' R2 Fw' D' Lw Rw' Bw2 Rw' D' F2 U
*5. *L' Rw' Bw2 U F' Uw2 R Bw F2 Uw' U' L2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw L' Lw' Bw2 Rw' D Fw Rw F' R U Rw2 B U' L2 R Fw' Rw Uw' B2 F Dw F' U2 B F R Uw' L' R' F' Uw U R Fw' F2 U2 L' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw'

*6x6x6
1. *L2 3F' L2 U2 L B 2F' 2R' 3U2 R' 2U 3F2 U' 2L' 2D2 3R R' 2B2 D 2U2 U' 3R2 D 2U L 2R 2D' 3F' L R' 2B2 2U' R2 D' 3U2 2B' F2 3R2 2D2 U2 R' D' 2D' 2U' U' 3F2 2U2 3R 3F2 D L 2R R' 2F2 2L D2 L2 3F2 3U' 3F2 2U2 3R2 U2 L' 2R' B2 3F' R' B2 3F2
*2. *D' 2D' 3R' 2R 2B' 3R2 2F2 F 2D2 3U B2 U2 2L2 2F D2 L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 F2 2R' 2B' R 2F' F' D 2R2 2F2 L2 2L2 R2 2B' 2R2 D' B2 U2 R' U 2B 2F2 F2 3U 3R B 2B2 2F' 2R2 R2 2U' L R U F' L R' 3U' 2U2 2F2 L2 D' 2F' F2 2D 3U' U' 2F2 L2 2L F' U
*3. *U R2 D2 2D' 2U2 U2 L 2B 2F2 F2 L 3F 2U2 2L U' 3F2 3U2 R D U' B2 2U R2 2F2 F 2R 2F' 2L' 3U' 2U U 2L2 D2 F2 D' B' 2L' 3F2 2U2 2L2 2R' D 2D' 3U' 3F' 2F' 2R2 2F 2U2 R B 2F2 F2 R' 2U2 L2 2D2 2U2 U' 2L R' B2 2D2 B2 2B2 U' L' R 2B2 2D2
*4. *2L2 3F2 D' R D 2F2 F' U2 B2 3U' U L2 3R 2R D 3R2 3F 3R' 2R' 2F' L 2F 2D2 U' 2B 2U U 2B2 2R2 B' 3F2 R' 3F' 2D' 3F 3U' R D2 2U2 2L 3R 2D2 2B F' 2D' B 3F 2F2 D 2R' 2B' 2R2 2U2 2B F 3U2 2U2 R' D B2 D2 3U2 U L 2R R2 B 2F 3R' 3F2
*5. *3U' 2L' 2D' 2U' 3R' D' 2B 2F F 2R2 3U' L' 3R' 2B F 2R 3U' 2U2 2B R' B2 2R R 2F' 2L R' B2 L' U R B2 2B' 2U F' 3R B L' 3R2 2B2 3U2 U' F' 3U2 U 2L2 2R2 B' L2 2L2 2D U' 2B 2F 2R F 2L' 2D2 3U 2U' 2F' 3R 2F' L' 2L B2 2D2 F2 2U' 3F' U

*7x7x7
1. *3L' 3D2 3L 2R' 3U 3R2 B' 2B2 3B 3F' 2R2 B2 D' 3F D 3U' 3B 3L2 D U2 2B2 3F' 2L2 2D U2 2R' U R' D 3D' 3F2 3D2 3L' B2 2U L' 2B2 F D' 2U' L' F' 2R 3D2 2L' 3L' R' 2U' 3L D2 2D' 2B' 3R' B' L 2R' 3U' B2 2L' 2U U 3B' 3U 2B' 3L F 3U 2F2 3D' 2F 3U' L' D 2U R 3F 3D' L2 2B' 2D' L2 3R' 2U2 2R2 R' 2D' 3L 2D 2U2 3B2 3L' 3R 3B 2F 3D2 3U' R' 2B' 3R' 2F'
*2. *3B2 2F' F 3D' U 3L 3F 2L' 3L' 2U2 U2 2L R2 2D2 3U2 U2 3B' 3R2 2D' 2R B2 L2 2F L2 3L2 3D' F U2 L 3D 2U' L2 3R2 3F2 2U2 3R' B 2F 2U2 L' 3F' D 2D' 3D' B2 2D' 3D 2U' R2 U L 2D' 2F2 2R' F2 2L2 R' 3U' B2 2F' 2U' 3B2 3R' 2R 2F' D 2R2 B 3B2 D 3D' 3U 2B R' 3D2 L2 2L2 3L2 3R 2R R' U' L 2D' R' 2D' 3F' R' 2F2 R2 2B' 3R 2R 3U2 2R' B' 2R 3U' B2 L2
*3. *2B2 L 2L' 3B R2 2U2 L' D' L2 2D2 2F' L2 3L2 2R2 R' 3F2 3L' 3R' B' 3F' 2F 3L2 3R 3B2 3F' 3L' 3D2 L2 2L' 2D 2F L' 3L' 2B D2 L2 3L2 R 2D' 2B D2 L2 2R' 2D2 3U' 2L' 3R D' 2F2 3L 2F' 2D2 3D 2U' L2 3D2 L' 3R B' 3L' U 3R2 2B' 2F' D2 3B2 L' 2R' 2F 2L2 2R2 3B' 3D F 3D2 3F2 2L' 3F2 2F2 F' D 3D2 2U' U' 2R D2 B2 D 2F2 2R' B2 3D2 3U' 2U 3B D' L 3F2 F' U
*4. *3B' D' 3U' F2 3L 3D 3U 3B2 3D' 3L2 2B F' 3U' 2L' 2R' U' 3L' B' U L 3U' 2B' F2 R' 3U' L 2R2 3B' 2D2 2R2 3D 3L 3B' 3F2 D' 2F U' R 3F' 2F2 L 2B2 3L' 3U B2 U 2R' 3U 2R 3D' 3B2 3F' F2 D 3F F 3R2 F' 3L' 2R2 R2 D2 3D' 3U 2U2 3F 3L' 2R' 2F 3L2 R2 D2 U 3F 3R' 2R B2 R B2 2L 3B' 3L' D2 3R' U2 3B 3F2 2F2 D 2U' B 3F' F' R' 3U 2F2 3U2 3F' 2U' 2L'
*5. *B' 2F F' R' 3F 3R D' 2U2 3R2 3D2 3F 3D 3U R 3U 2B' 3F' 2D' R' D2 F2 R2 2B' 3L 3D2 U F 2D B' 2F' F 3D 2F' 2L' 2D' 2B' 3U2 3F2 F 2D 3B2 D' 2U' 2L' 3R2 3B' 3F2 D' L2 2U2 B' R2 3D' L' 3L' 3R2 2D' 2R' D' L 2F2 2D' 3D' L' 3R 3B' 2F' 2D 3U' U 2L 3R D' 3F2 3L' F' 2L U' 2B' 2U 2B' 2L 3L2 2D 3D' 2U2 2R2 2D 2R 3D' F' 3L' 2R' D' 3D2 2L' R2 B2 D' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F' U2 F2 R U' F' U2
*2. *R2 F2 R F R' F U2 F2 R2
*3. *R' U' R2 F U F2 U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B L' R2 U' D2 F B R B' R2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *L B U' D' F2 L2 D' R' L U' L' F U2 L B' R B U L2 F2 R Fw' Uw2
*3. *R' D' L2 B2 U B' D F' D' B2 F L2 B' L R2 B L U' B' L U' Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F U' L D U' B2 D B Fw Rw D' B R2 Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 F D' B' U2 F Rw' F D' Uw2 U' Rw2 D F Rw' F' R' D R' B2 Fw R2 D' Fw
*2. *Fw R B2 Fw' U' Rw' Uw2 Rw Fw2 D' Uw2 B Fw2 U' L D B2 Fw2 L2 Rw D' L Fw Rw B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw B' D F2 Rw U' L R2 Fw Uw B' Fw Rw
*3. *L2 Rw U B2 F' U' F2 U' R' Fw2 R B R2 Fw2 Uw B2 U Rw2 Uw Rw' D2 B' Rw D' Uw F2 U2 F2 D2 L' R2 D U B' D L' D B' U B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *F U L2 D2 Bw' R2 B' L' Rw Fw D2 Dw2 Uw' U' Rw Dw Fw2 F' D Fw2 Dw Uw' U' B' Fw' F Uw' Bw Fw' Rw U R B Bw' Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw' Rw R' Fw2 F2 Rw B' Uw Fw' L Lw' F D' Fw' F' Uw U2 F L2 Dw2 U'
*2. *Dw' Uw2 U' Bw Fw' Rw2 B L2 R2 Fw' Lw' D2 Lw D2 Bw L Rw R D2 B2 D Dw' B2 F D2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 R' F2 Lw Fw' Uw2 B2 Bw' F' Uw' U' L2 Uw2 B' F2 R' D' Bw Fw2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 R B D Dw' L D' B' D2 Uw2 U' Lw
*3. *D U' Rw' Bw Uw' F2 R' Fw Rw2 Fw L R Fw D' B2 F2 L D Uw' R' Bw' Dw' L' D2 Dw2 Uw B2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' L Rw' D R' Uw' L2 Lw' B L2 R Uw R' U Rw2 B' Fw U' Fw F2 Dw' Lw2 Bw' Fw' U' R2 U L Lw2 Rw2 B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2R' 2D 2B2 3R' 2U' R 2B2 2D 2R' B2 2B2 2R U2 2F' U2 L 3F 3U2 B 2U L2 2L2 3R2 D2 U B' 3F' 3R' D2 3U' U 2R' F2 R' 3U U2 B 2F 3R2 2B' R 2D2 R2 D' U 3R 2B 2U' F U L' 3U2 2U' 2R 2U 3F' 2L' 2R' R' D2 2D' 2R' 2B 2F2 3R2 U' R' D2 R2 F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U B' 3B U 3R 2U2 U' 3L 3U' 2L 3R' U' B' 3B 2U' B L2 3L2 3R2 2D' 3R' 2F2 L2 2F D 2R2 2D2 2B2 D 2D' 3U U2 3B' L' 2L 3R' 2R2 U' L' 2R2 D' 2D 3D 2U U 3B D2 U 2B' U' 2L2 2B' R2 F D 3B U 3R B' 2B 2F' D' 2L2 2R' R' 3U L' 2R' R 3D 2U' 3L2 U2 L' 2L R' 3F' 2L' 2F' 2D2 2L 3R2 R 3F D' 3U2 U2 3L' 3D 3R B' F2 3L2 2U' 2B2 U' 3R2 2U2 3B' R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R2 D B2 U' F' R2 B L' R B U D2 F2 D L' U2 D B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *L B R2 F' R F B' R D' R2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 Fw Uw
*3. *R U2 B2 R' L B R B D' U2 L' R2 B F' D L2 D2 B F Rw2 Uw'
*4. *B' L' D' R B2 L2 U D2 F R' U2 B2 R2 L B2 L U' B U2 D' R Fw Uw
*5. *D B2 U B F D2 F2 B D' R' D' F' D B2 F2 U R' D' U' Fw'
*6. *F R2 D L D L2 D R' D F L R' B2 D F L B U2 B' Rw Uw2
*7. *R L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U R D' R F' U2 R F2 B' L' D2 F2 U Fw' Uw'
*8. *F2 B' R2 D' U' B L D' R B2 D R' B2 R2 U2 R2 U L U2 Fw Uw
*9. *F2 R D2 B L' D' R2 U2 B' U' R' L' D' F2 R2 F2 R2 B D' Fw' Uw'
*10. *B2 U R D F' R B' F2 U' R L' F' U' B' F' U D' L2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*11. *F' B' L' R' D F' B U2 D L2 B F' U2 L D' R D U2 L U F2 Rw2
*12. *F B2 R L D F2 U' L U2 F' U' B2 F' L' F' R F' U' D' Fw' Uw
*13. *F2 D' B2 F2 U2 D' B2 U2 B U2 R B2 R2 D F' L2 B2 L U' F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*14. *B F2 L2 U F' L2 F B' U2 D R2 U2 L F' D' F2 R' B' U Fw Uw2
*15. *L U' R2 D U2 L B' R2 F2 L U B2 L' U' F' R2 F' B2 U B D Rw Uw
*16. *R' L2 D L' D R' B2 L2 D L' F' L' B2 R' L' D L' R B L' Fw' Uw
*17. *D' F2 B' L' D2 U' B' D' R2 F2 L B D F2 L2 D2 L D' F' R B2 Rw2 Uw
*18. *F D B F' L D' R2 B L2 F2 B2 L U D' F L B2 R' L B' U2 Fw'
*19. *B' U F2 U2 F D L2 B' U D L F2 U R2 U L' B2 U' R' B Rw2 Uw
*20. *R2 U F B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 B U F U' B2 D' L2 B' R U' R' Fw Uw
*21. *R U2 B' L' R2 U2 F' L' D2 U2 R2 B R' U2 B2 U' B2 D R' L2 D2 Rw Uw
*22. *U' R' B2 D L D U' B L B2 U L2 F B' D2 F D R' L2 B2 Rw Uw'
*23. *D' L' D2 U' B F2 R U2 R B2 D R' F D2 U2 L F U2 F R B Rw Uw2
*24. *B L U' D' R' L D2 L' B U' B2 D B' D2 L2 D2 U' F' U' R
*25. *D' R U R' U' B2 U2 R' D2 U L' U R2 B D F' R F' U2 L' D' Fw Uw
*26. *L' R' U2 D B' F' D' R' U F B R2 F' L2 D2 L' U2 D' B2 D B2 Rw Uw'
*27. *F2 D' U R2 B' L2 F' L B D' L2 B' L R U2 R' D B L' R2 Fw' Uw
*28. *D B D L' R U2 R L U2 D R2 U L F2 B D' F' D U2 R2 Fw Uw
*29. *F2 L' D R2 B U2 D' L' D2 R' B L' R D U2 R2 D' L' U Rw
*30. *F' D F L U2 B U D' B' L' R' U2 F2 L2 B R L' F' B2 D Fw Uw2
*31. *B R2 D B2 D B' R2 D' L' D2 F' D' B L2 R B R2 L' F U' L Fw' Uw
*32. *D U' R2 D2 L2 F B2 L2 R' D U L2 U2 B' D2 R2 U L' B F2 R'
*33. *U2 F' U R D F2 L D' F' B2 R2 D R' F B2 U F' U' B' F Rw' Uw'
*34. *B' L2 F2 L2 U' L' F B' L F B2 U2 B R2 D F B2 R B U B' Rw' Uw'
*35. *U2 F' U L2 B L' U' F' L2 R' D' F2 D R B' D' B2 R' L2 U Rw Uw2
*36. *U R2 B D' L2 R2 U B D B2 D F2 R2 F L2 F' L' F' U L' Fw Uw2
*37. *B' D F' U D2 F2 R' B2 D2 F B2 R B' D F2 B U D2 F' U' Rw Uw
*38. *B2 L2 F B U2 B F' L F' B' L2 D' F2 D' L2 F B2 L2 R' F2 R Fw Uw
*39. *U2 D F' B2 U' F2 B' U B2 D' L2 B F' U' L2 B' D U L2 D
*40. *D' R2 B' L D U R L F L B L2 R F L2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 Fw Uw
*41. *L2 R' F' L' R' B' R U2 R L' U2 L2 R U' B2 D L U' D2 F' R2 Fw' Uw2
*42. *D2 U B' R L2 F D2 R L F2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 B D' F2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*43. *L' B2 F' U2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 R' D2 F' R2 D' F' L' D R' L F2 Rw2 Uw
*44. *F' B L F2 D' L2 D2 R' U2 B' L F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' R B' F Rw Uw'
*45. *B' D2 F2 R' D L' B' U F' U2 R' L2 F' R' L2 B U2 B R2 L2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*46. *D L R2 B F' D B D R D' U F2 R D2 U2 R' B2 U F2 Rw2 Uw
*47. *F2 L' R2 F' B2 D' B2 U2 D' L' R' D2 U2 B' F' L D2 R' D F2 Rw Uw'
*48. *L' U L' D2 U' F2 U L R F D F R2 B' D2 F R' L U' L2 Fw' Uw2
*49. *F R D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F' R2 D' B R B' U' L' D2 U' L F Rw' Uw'
*50. *L' B2 L U' B F D' L' U L D' R' B' D' R' D2 F L' R2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 D U' R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F' L B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U' R2
*2. *R2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' F' L' D B2 L2 B L' B2 F'
*3. *B2 L2 B U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 D2 F' U' L B' D' R' B2 L' U' B' D2
*4. *U L' U2 B L2 B2 L B2 R F R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U D2 F2 L2 U2
*5. *B U2 L' F U2 R2 U R' B' R L F2 U2 R B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L' B2 U2 B' R D' U B2 F' U
*2. *L2 U2 D L F' B2 D' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 R B2 L' B2 R2 L' B2
*3. *B' D L F' D' R F' R F U L2 U2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 D
*4. *D2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 R' B' D B2 L F U2 L' R2 D'
*5. *U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R B' R2 U2 L' D L F R2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 B2 U B2 U F2 D B2 D L2 U B U R D U F D R' U B'
*2. *R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 B R2 B' L2 B' R B2 D' F L B L' U' B L2
*3. *D U B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 F' L' F D2 B' F2 R D B' F'
*4. *R U2 R' B2 F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 L D' L2 F R U2 B' U2 L2 U' F2
*5. *U B' U2 B2 R' L' B L' U L F L2 F' D2 R2 U2 B U2 F R2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U L B L2 D' U2 L F R' D2 R

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' R F2 U2 R' F R2 U2 F
*3. *U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L U' F' U2 B D F2 D L R'
*4. *L2 Rw' Fw U2 L Fw2 D' Fw' F U Fw' Rw' Uw2 L' Rw' Uw' F L' U F' U B Rw D2 Fw Uw' U B2 Uw' R' Uw2 F' U L2 R2 Fw2 Uw B U F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 R' U R' U2 F U F U2
*3. *F L' U R L2 F' D2 L' U R L2 F2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2
*4. *Rw2 D R Fw2 U' R2 B' D' B2 Fw Uw' B2 Fw' F2 Uw2 U' Fw2 L' Rw' R' B' D Rw D2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw' D' B' Rw2 R2 F2 L' D2 U' Rw' F D2 F'
*5. *D U' Bw2 D Dw2 U2 Rw' B' Lw' Rw' Dw Fw2 D2 Fw F2 R' B2 F Rw2 B Bw2 L R Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw Dw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F L2 Rw' Dw' R' Bw F' Rw Dw L Uw2 B2 Fw D U2 B' Fw' Lw2 F' Uw U Rw2 Dw' Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U F U' F R' U' R U
*3. *R2 F U F2 R2 U D2 R' F B L2 D2 F2 B R2 L2 D2 B U2
*4. *Uw2 U2 R' U' Rw' B' L2 B' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Uw Fw2 L Fw U' F U B2 F2 D Fw2 R' D2 Fw Uw' B2 Fw U Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R' D' Fw U' R2 Fw2
*5. *B F' Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 R2 B L2 D2 Dw' Uw2 F' U' Bw2 Fw L' Dw U' B2 Bw' F2 Dw U Lw2 D2 B' Bw' Uw' L' U L Uw2 L2 R Dw L Dw' R' F2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' L2 Rw2 R D' Lw' D Fw' Uw Lw Dw Uw Rw2 B' D Uw F' D R'
*6. *3R 2F2 2D2 2L2 U' B L 2L 2B2 D2 U' 3F2 2F' L 3R2 R D2 3R U2 2L 3R2 2R2 R 3U' L2 3F 2D 2B2 2U L 3U' F' 3U R' B2 2F2 L D' U2 3R2 2R 2D B' F 2L 3R2 2B' F L2 3U2 2U' 2F' 2U' U' 2F2 2R' 2D2 2B2 2D 3F2 2R2 3F 2F2 2D' U 2R B' 3F D 2D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U F' U R' U R2 F2 R' F
*3. *L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F U2 L D L' B D R2 F' R'
*4. *Fw R2 D F' L2 F Rw2 R2 F2 R2 D F D' Fw' L D Uw2 U2 L' Fw' Uw L Uw F' U L' Fw2 D2 Rw' F2 Uw' U Rw' Fw' U Fw2 R D Uw2 B'
*5. *Dw Uw Lw Dw' F Uw' R Uw U B Bw' Lw Uw' Bw' Fw Uw2 U' L B2 Fw F L' D Uw' L Lw' D2 U2 F2 D' U Bw' F' Uw2 U2 Lw2 D L2 Rw2 B' Rw2 B Bw Fw2 Uw' B' D' F' D2 Dw Uw F' Uw' F2 R B Dw' Rw2 B' Fw'
*6. *F' D' 3U2 2B2 2D2 2B 3F2 F D' 2B' 3F' 2R B2 2B' 3U2 2B2 3F F2 L 3R2 2B2 F D' 2D' 2B D' L 2L 3F2 3U' 2B' U' 3F' 3U2 L2 D U2 2B' F2 2U2 2B' D' 2B' R2 2F2 R 3F' F' D 2U2 3F L2 2L 3U' 2L 3U U L2 3F L 3R2 2R D2 2D 3F2 2L2 3R 2F' 2D' 2L'
*7. *3F2 2U U2 R2 B2 2F' L2 3R2 B2 F 3L 3U' B2 2B 3B 2U 2L' D' 2B2 L' 2L2 3L 2F' 3R R' 3D' 3R R' D2 3D 2B L 2L' 3U' 2B' 3F2 3R2 F2 D' 3D' 3U2 2U2 3R 3F2 F2 3R2 B 3F' 3R B' 2L' 2R2 3F' 2F' L F 3D 3L' 2D2 2U' L2 R 2D' 3R2 3F 2R2 3U2 U2 3F' F' D2 3D B2 3D U2 2B2 F 3D' 3L' 2U2 3B D2 B2 3B F 2R 3F2 D2 U2 R' 3D2 2R 2B D' B L2 2D 3U2 U' 2R'

*Clock
1. *UR5+ DR1+ DL2- UL2+ U4- R6+ D2- L3+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R3+ D1- L5+ ALL5- UR DL UL
*2. *UR4+ DR1- DL2- UL3- U2- R5+ D4+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U1- R1+ D5+ L0+ ALL4- UL
*3. *UR2- DR0+ DL5- UL2+ U4- R4+ D5- L1+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R6+ D3- L3+ ALL1- UR DR UL
*4. *UR3+ DR1- DL3+ UL3- U5- R1- D4- L4- ALL1- y2 U3+ R2- D0+ L2- ALL4+ UL
*5. *UR4- DR1- DL2+ UL1+ U4- R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL2+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U B L' B' R' L' B' R' L b'
*2. *R L R' U R' L R L b u'
*3. *L R L' U B U' R' B' l r' b u'
*4. *B L' R U' R L B l' b' u
*5. *U L' B R L' B' R' L B' r

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -1)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 4) / (-2, 2) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (2, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (-5, -2)
*5. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U' L R U' R L' B R U' B' U'
*2. *B L' U B R U B L U' B' U'
*3. *B U' R L U B' L B' U' B' U'
*4. *U' R B U' B' L' R' L R' B' U'
*5. *B L' R' L' U B' L' R U' R' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 U' R F' U R2 U' R U
*3. *U2 R2 B2 L U2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 B' L D L U' F D' R' U B2
*4. *D2 Fw' L U' B' U' R' Uw B R' U F Rw2 F L Rw2 R' D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 R U L U Rw2 Uw' U Rw' F'
*5. *Fw2 Rw2 U2 Bw L' Fw2 Dw2 U B' Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw B' Fw' Dw Uw B F R D2 F' Rw' D2 Fw2 U' Fw' F' R Uw F L Lw2 Uw2 U B Bw' Rw F L2 B2 Uw' Bw L' Rw2 U B Fw2 R2 U2 B Bw Rw2 U' Bw' D U' Bw F U2
*OH. *D2 R B2 L2 D2 R U2 R' B2 L' U R D2 L' B' L' F' R' B2 F'
*Clock. *UR5+ DR5+ DL4+ UL1+ U4+ R4+ D6+ L3- ALL3- y2 U2+ R1+ D0+ L1- ALL3- DR
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L B' R U B U' L R' r'
*Skewb. *R B' U L U R' U B' R B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 29, 2017)

*2x2: *3.78, 5.54, (5.72), 3.85, (2.30)* = 4.39
3x3: *(13.52), 14.84, 15.90, (17.16), 13.61* = 14.79
4x4: *1:16.12, 1:11.54, 1:13.34, (1:02.69), (1:16.82)* = 1:13.66
3x3OH: *41.32, 39.03, (47.64), 41.04, (31.62)* = 40.47
Square-1: *58.58, 59.47, (47.75), (1:06.28), 1:03.61* = 1:00.55
Pyraminx: *5.26, 4.06, (6.14), (4.05), 4.66* = 4.66
Skewb: *10.66, 16.06, 9.74, (16.94), (9.13)* = 12.16
2-3-4 Relay: 1:52.73
*
Trying to 200+ this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 29, 2017)

*Megaminx*: 4:06.45, 3:39.19, (3:08.16), (4:08.77), 3:53.56 = *3:53.07 *Out of practice.

*6x6x6*: (5:46.27), 5:47.92, 6:24.45, (8:50.46), 5:46.31 = *5:59.56 *Ouch! Two pops on the 4th solve, and the rest didn't make up for it.

*5x5x5*: 3:36.96, 3:04.74, (3:00.11), (3:56.48), 3:18.68 = *3:20.13

2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:57.52*; 6.56, 40.21, 1:32.37, 2:59.72, 6:38.64


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 29, 2017)

*3x3: *(28.14), 22.53, (18.05), 19.43, 18.26 *= 20.07*


----------



## muchacho (Aug 30, 2017)

*4x4*: 1:39.03, 1:48.50, 1:43.60, (1:34.60), (2:17.58) = *1:43.38*


----------



## Branflakeftw (Aug 30, 2017)

*2x2: *6.33, (8.37), 5.85, (3.41), 6.32* = 6.17
3x3: *16.95, (21.02), 12.79, 15.39, (12.14) *= 15.04
3x3 OH: *45.83, (52.49), 47.29, 45.58, (41.81)* = 46.23
4x4:* 1:06.18, 1:07.20, (58.72), (1:13.67), 1:00.73 = *1:04.70
5x5:* 2:18.44, (2:09.76), 2:10.19, (2:28.65), 2:09.92* = 2:12.85
2-3-4 Relay: 1:43.73
*
I'm getting closer to sub-15 on 3x3 and sub-1 minute on 4x4!!


----------



## arquillian (Aug 30, 2017)

4x4: 43.48, 45.10, 35.81, 42.43, 37.30 = 41.07
6x6: 2:17.20, 2:18.44, 2:43.41, 2:22.44, 2:12.86 = 2:19.36
OH: 29.37, 20.36, 19.69, 17.28, 16.86 = 19.11
3bld: dnf, 58.70, 39.42


----------



## MartinN13 (Aug 31, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.16, 5.50, (5.92), 2.92, (2.01)
Average 4.53
My opinion: Last 2 solves are PLL Skips 
*3x3:* (40.99), 27.00, 29.14, (23.93), 26.21
Average 27.45
My opinion: Ok 
*Pyraminx:* (8.89), 5.34, 5.74, (4.09), 7.16+
Average 6.08
My opinion: RIP me I got a counting +2
*Skewb:* (6.04), 7.62, 6.51, (7.65), 7.22
Average 7.12
My opinion: Great 
*Clock:* (9.50), (15.58), 11.02, 10.37, 12.54
Average 11.31
My opinion: Nice
*Square-1:* (2:03.77), 1:00.12, 55.41, (46.48), 57.36
Average 57.63
My opinion: Nothing Special
*3x3 One-handed:* (38.31), (59.51), 47.01, 47.34, 52.07
Average 48.81
My opinion: PB Single and Average <3 (First solve PLL skip )


----------



## sqAree (Aug 31, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.06, (10.84), 5.31, 5.45, (3.99) = *4.94
3x3:* (13.17), 13.98, 13.41, 14.32, (19.45) = *13.91
4x4:* 59.13, 57.45, 56.35, (1:03.37+), (53.55+) = *57.65
5x5:* (2:06.71), 2:23.72, 2:11.12, 2:30.07, (2:36.54) = *2:21.64*
*6x6:* (DNF(27.95)), 5:34.28, 6:26.00, 5:13.24, (5:12.47) = *5:44.51* //pop
*7x7:* 8:51.92, (8:20.72), 8:55.32, 8:50.75, (9:22.75) = *8:52.67
2BLD:* DNF(29.94), 32.25, 35.08 = *32.25*
*3BLD:* DNF(1:14.67), DNF(2:01.51), 1:45.45 = *1:45.45*
*OH:* 22.16, 21.09, 21.24, (17.29), (23.95) = *21.50
2-4:* *1:28.26
2-5:* *3:45.34*
*SQ-1:* 1:06.60, 1:34.64, (2:33.25), 1:36.70, (59.53) = *1:25.98
Pyra:* (10.46), 8.58, (7.63), 9.94, 7.65 = *8.73*
*Skewb:* (21.48), 12.98, (7.68), 13.55, 20.55 = *15.70*


----------



## Fred Lang (Sep 2, 2017)

*2x2: *(5.30), 5.39, 6.26, 6.16, (7.96) = *5.94
3x3: *12.21, 14.30, (10.80), 14.25, (16.49) = *13.59
4x4: *57.14, 1:03.60, (48.32), (1:05.77), 56.37 = *59.04
5x5: *2:33.07, (2:50.26), (2:16.29), 2:20.65, 2:24.58 = *2:26.10
Clock: *(DNF), (14.58), 21.37, 20.44, 19.52 = *20.44
Skewb: *12.24, 15.08, 13.80, (16.05), (9.86) =*13.71
Pyraminx:* 15.00, 11.82, 10.35, (16.07), (8.26) =* 12.39
Square-1: *32.55, (42.15), (26.89), 40.25, 40.09 = *37.63
Kilominx: *1:26.22, (1:40.13), 1:29.27, 1:21.72, (1:21.42) = *1:25.74
3x3 One-Handed: *30.89, 35.44, (29.85), (39.61), 38.75 = *35.03
2x2 Blindfold: *DNF, DNF, DNF
*Mini Guildford: *10:29.90
*2+3+4: *1:33.28
*2+3+4+5: *3:39.40
*2+3+4+5+6: *10:12.67
*2+3+4+5+6+7: *19:00.29


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 3, 2017)

2x2: (7.31), 8.40, 9.33, (10.08), 7.56 = 8.44

3x3: 23.78, (13.96) (PB!!!), 25.03, 21.00, (29.04) = 23.27


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 3, 2017)

*MBLD: 40/46 59:47*
memo 39:20 _51.3s/cube_
solve 20:27 _26.7s/cube_


----------



## OJ Cubing (Sep 3, 2017)

4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF //Lol first DNF Average


----------



## PyraMaster (Sep 4, 2017)

*2x2: 4.90
*
Time List:
1. 5.86 
2. 6.05 
3. (6.93) 
4. (1.54) 
5. 2.79


----------



## okayama (Sep 4, 2017)

*FMC*: 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U L B L2 D' U2 L F R' D2 R
Solution: R' F D2 U2 R2 B R' B' L F' L' B L2 F R F' L' F R' F R2 L' B' R' L' U' F U2

Pre-scramble: U' F U2 (EO)

1st square: R' F D2
2nd square: U2
Expand block: R2 B
Pseudo F2L minus 1 slot: R' L * F R2 L2
All but 4 corners: L B' R' L'
Correction: U' F U2

Insert at *: L' B' L F' L' B L + F
Insert at +: L F R F' L' F R' F'


----------



## DuLe (Sep 4, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *31*



Spoiler: Solution



*R' F' R' F' L2 F R F' D2 B2 F L2 F2 L' F L F' L2 F L' F' L F L2 F' L' U' B L F B'*

N: R' F2 L2 D2 B2 // 2x2x2
I: B F' L' B' U // 2x2x3
N: F L2 F2 // F2L-1
N: L' F L F' L2 F L' F' L F L2 F' L' // -3C
Skeleton:
R' F2 * _L2_ D2 B2 F L2 F2 L' F L F' L2 F L' F' L F L2 F' L' U' B L F B'
* _F_ R' F' L2 F R F' _L2_ // 3C


----------



## guusrs (Sep 4, 2017)

FMC: 26



Spoiler



solve: U2 B' R F R' B R F' U2 F B2 L R2 D R U R' D' R U R2 D F' D' L2 U 

explanation: premove U
5 corners left: U2 @ R U2 F B2 L R' & U2 R2 D F' D' L2
at @ insert: B' R F R' B R F' R'
at & insert: R' D R U R' D' R U'


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 4, 2017)

*2x2: *11.96 (16.05) 12.53 14.44 (5.39) = *12.98*


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Sep 4, 2017)

*3x3*:
19.53
19.41
19.84
16.10
14.78
pretty gud. Been away from the forums for a bit.


----------



## Zoggy_Cuber (Sep 4, 2017)

*2x2: *(6.19), 7.56, 7.01, (8.08), 7.72 *Ao5: *7.43 _NOTES: Decent Ao5 but no good single_
*3x3: *21.89, (23.03), 20.58, (14.46), 22.51 *Ao5: *21.66 _NOTES: Good average and first full step sub-15!_
*4x4: *(1:52.39), 1:32.63, 1:37.43, 1:36.77, (1:28.78) *Ao5: *1:35.61 _NOTES: No times above 2 minutes _
*3x3 OH: *2:04.59, (1:25.06), 1:49.22, 1:45.84, (DNF) *Ao5: *1:53.22 _NOTES: Never done OH before _
*2+3+4 Relay: *3:16.68 _NOTES: Messed up 4x4 edge pairing, could have been sub 2:30_
*Megaminx: *(4:31.67), 4:07.91, 4:06.86, (3:54.29), 4:26.75 *Ao5: *4:13.84 _NOTES: Clearly need to practice megaminx_
*Pyraminx: *(33.17), 19.43, 13.51, (12.26), 15.03 *Ao5: *15.99 _NOTES: Forgot a LL algorithm in the first solve_
*Skewb: *23.26, (20.91), 41.49, 30.65, (DNF) *Ao5: *31.80 _NOTES: I rarely practice skewb _


----------



## Alea (Sep 4, 2017)

*2x2: *5.36, (4.90), 7.20, 6.26, (11.71)=>* 6.28
3x3:* 18.30, (22.27), 20.58, 21.87, (16.64)=>*20.25
4x4:* (1:18.37), 1:21.25, DNF, 1:24.46, DNF=>* DNF*//looking for a screwdriver
*5x5:* 1:59.17, 1:57.57, (1:54.73), (2:16.23), 2:15.28=> *2:04.01
6x6:* 4:44.46, (4:48.77), 4:36.32, (4:12.84), 4:45.74=>* 4:42.18
7x7: *6:43.44, 6:29.86, 6:31.69, (7:07.73), (6:13.27)=> *6:35.00
2BLD:* 49.31, DNF, 54.61=>* 49.31
3BLD:* DNF(3:05.93), DNF(3:54.23), DNF(4:51.43) =>*DNF
OH:* 28.48, (24.61), 28.88, (32.32), 32.13=> *29.84
Mega:* 1:55.15, 2:07.17, (2:14.10), (1:50.25), 2:11.67=> *2:04.67
Pyra: *15.94, (7.97), 9.45, (17.60), 12.60=> *12.67
SQ-1:* 54.14, 1:10.09, 50.09, (35.06), (2:08.14)=>* 58.11
Skewb:* 8.87, 13.86, (5.60), (15.23), 12.33=> *11.69*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 5, 2017)

Results week 35: close at the podium, crowded .
Congrats to the super cuber, Isaac Lai, cuberkid and Christopher

*2x2x2*(58)

 1.87 Sean Hartman
 2.16 leomannen
 2.22 Isaac Lai
 2.28 applezfall
 2.38 the super cuber
 2.50 JustinTimeCuber
 2.62 cuberkid10
 2.66 Competition Cuber
 2.72 jaysammey777
 2.85 Michael DeLaRosa
 2.91 FastCubeMaster
 2.98 Christopher_Cabrera
 3.06 Paarth Chhabra
 3.27 turtwig
 4.01 speedcuber71
 4.05 Poketube6681
 4.22 Dale Nash
 4.28 typeman5
 4.32 DGCubes
 4.39 CornerCutter
 4.51 Hero
 4.53 MartinN13
 4.75 CapriPhonix
 4.80 ErikCR
 4.90 PyraMaster
 4.93 weatherman223
 4.94 sqAree
 5.03 CyanSandwich
 5.19 LegendaryMJS
 5.19 Amir Afiq
 5.27 obelisk477
 5.37 GarethBert11
 5.46 Kian
 5.49 JustAnotherGenericCu
 5.64 Thrasher989
 5.78 Bogdan
 5.84 ComputerGuy365
 5.94 Moonwink Cuber
 5.94 Fred Lang
 6.02 YY
 6.08 T1_M0
 6.17 Branflakeftw
 6.27 Alea
 6.33 h2f
 6.53 theos
 6.55 Aerospry
 6.71 The Blockhead
 6.73 LPAlog
 6.80 solemnattic
 6.82 Bubbagrub
 7.43 Zoggy_Cuber
 8.00 a3533
 8.26 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.43 greentgoatgal
 9.28 Mike Hughey
 11.84 Jacck
 12.98 FireCuber
 14.11 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(64)

 8.93 Isaac Lai
 9.08 cuberkid10
 9.62 FastCubeMaster
 9.78 Sean Hartman
 9.90 SirAD
 9.99 speedcuber71
 10.20 jaysammey777
 10.70 turtwig
 10.77 the super cuber
 10.90 Competition Cuber
 11.19 JustinTimeCuber
 11.53 DGCubes
 11.56 typeman5
 11.61 Keroma12
 12.03 Paarth Chhabra
 12.61 Michael DeLaRosa
 12.87 CyanSandwich
 12.99 JustAnotherGenericCu
 13.07 Kian
 13.40 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.59 Fred Lang
 13.61 Agguzi
 13.62 TwistAL
 13.76 obelisk477
 13.76 Hero
 13.90 sqAree
 14.13 CapriPhonix
 14.78 CornerCutter
 15.04 Branflakeftw
 15.55 Amir Afiq
 15.96 LegendaryMJS
 16.05 Damon_lai
 16.15 ErikCR
 16.26 leomannen
 16.37 Bogdan
 16.50 h2f
 16.75 T1_M0
 17.75 Aerospry
 17.77 YY
 17.99 applezfall
 18.35 Matthew Cubermann
 18.84 Mike Hughey
 18.86 Moonwink Cuber
 19.00 Poketube6681
 19.52 weatherman223
 19.88 ComputerGuy365
 20.07 xbrandationx
 20.17 solemnattic
 20.25 Alea
 20.54 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.56 The Blockhead
 21.66 Zoggy_Cuber
 22.52 Bubbagrub
 23.13 Thrasher989
 23.21 LPAlog
 23.27 greentgoatgal
 23.82 Dale Nash
 24.06 Guillaume
 24.33 theos
 27.45 MartinN13
 29.81 a3533
 29.85 Jacck
 30.66 RyuKagamine
 1:08.17 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(48)

 31.94 cuberkid10
 37.97 Isaac Lai
 38.05 Sean Hartman
 39.07 jaysammey777
 39.76 Michael DeLaRosa
 41.07 arquillian
 41.24 FastCubeMaster
 41.46 the super cuber
 41.83 turtwig
 42.72 speedcuber71
 47.79 SirAD
 50.18 Competition Cuber
 50.76 Christopher_Cabrera
 54.53 JustinTimeCuber
 54.75 DGCubes
 57.64 sqAree
 59.04 Fred Lang
 1:00.38 LegendaryMJS
 1:00.88 Kian
 1:01.11 YY
 1:01.70 typeman5
 1:02.60 obelisk477
 1:04.70 Branflakeftw
 1:10.41 h2f
 1:12.12 The Blockhead
 1:13.67 CornerCutter
 1:14.64 ComputerGuy365
 1:16.76 T1_M0
 1:16.84 Bogdan
 1:18.67 Bubbagrub
 1:22.42 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:22.80 Aerospry
 1:24.43 applezfall
 1:27.16 LPAlog
 1:29.93 solemnattic
 1:32.37 Amir Afiq
 1:32.39 ErikCR
 1:33.34 Poketube6681
 1:34.92 weatherman223
 1:35.61 Zoggy_Cuber
 1:43.71 muchacho
 1:47.71 theos
 1:56.53 Thrasher989
 1:59.46 Mike Hughey
 1:59.97 RyuKagamine
 2:00.97 Jacck
 2:10.67 MatsBergsten
 DNF Alea
*5x5x5*(33)

 1:14.30 Sean Hartman
 1:14.65 cuberkid10
 1:16.80 Isaac Lai
 1:21.58 speedcuber71
 1:24.31 turtwig
 1:24.33 jaysammey777
 1:26.41 FastCubeMaster
 1:26.52 the super cuber
 1:33.08 Keroma12
 1:40.52 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:44.02 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:49.61 Kian
 1:50.83 CyanSandwich
 2:00.61 obelisk477
 2:03.14 typeman5
 2:04.01 Alea
 2:04.14 Competition Cuber
 2:05.99 YY
 2:12.85 Branflakeftw
 2:16.35 Mike Hughey
 2:21.64 sqAree
 2:23.53 T1_M0
 2:24.27 The Blockhead
 2:26.10 Fred Lang
 2:34.82 Bogdan
 2:50.40 JustAnotherGenericCu
 3:08.13 Jacck
 3:11.59 h2f
 3:13.13 ErikCR
 3:20.13 One Wheel
 3:22.53 theos
 3:36.82 applezfall
 3:47.44 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(22)

 2:19.36 arquillian
 2:40.33 cuberkid10
 2:42.07 speedcuber71
 2:47.08 the super cuber
 2:54.47 Isaac Lai
 3:16.31 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:23.96 FastCubeMaster
 3:44.33 typeman5
 3:56.27 CyanSandwich
 3:56.60 Kian
 4:28.84 The Blockhead
 4:42.17 Alea
 4:45.63 Competition Cuber
 5:03.32 Mike Hughey
 5:05.05 T1_M0
 5:44.51 sqAree
 5:51.17 Jacck
 5:59.56 One Wheel
 6:05.99 h2f
 7:03.19 MatsBergsten
 DNF ErikCR
 DNF DGCubes
*7x7x7*(12)

 4:23.79 Keroma12
 4:51.60 speedcuber71
 4:54.35 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:34.56 FastCubeMaster
 6:35.00 Alea
 6:40.54 YY
 7:11.06 The Blockhead
 7:53.20 Mike Hughey
 7:55.00 T1_M0
 8:52.66 sqAree
11:51.26 MatsBergsten
 DNF Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(50)

 16.50 Isaac Lai
 17.33 the super cuber
 17.60 turtwig
 18.45 Sean Hartman
 18.65 Paarth Chhabra
 18.79 typeman5
 18.95 FastCubeMaster
 19.11 arquillian
 20.14 Michael DeLaRosa
 20.81 cuberkid10
 21.50 sqAree
 22.53 SirAD
 22.80 Keroma12
 23.08 Christopher_Cabrera
 24.00 Kian
 24.70 YY
 25.09 speedcuber71
 25.82 leomannen
 26.36 DGCubes
 29.35 Bogdan
 29.47 CapriPhonix
 29.83 Alea
 31.97 JustAnotherGenericCu
 35.03 Fred Lang
 35.37 Competition Cuber
 36.12 solemnattic
 36.84 CyanSandwich
 37.05 T1_M0
 37.62 Poketube6681
 37.97 h2f
 38.18 Aerospry
 38.79 LegendaryMJS
 39.63 applezfall
 40.46 CornerCutter
 40.88 LPAlog
 41.99 Hero
 45.06 RyuKagamine
 46.01 Bubbagrub
 46.23 Branflakeftw
 46.53 Amir Afiq
 46.65 The Blockhead
 48.81 MartinN13
 49.25 ComputerGuy365
 50.96 ErikCR
 58.18 Mike Hughey
 1:04.83 a3533
 1:15.04 Thrasher989
 1:22.47 Jacck
 1:53.22 Zoggy_Cuber
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 1:07.67 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:10.95 Bubbagrub
 1:29.32 cuberkid10
 1:47.32 T1_M0
 2:31.92 YY
 3:00.28 RyuKagamine
 3:44.52 Mike Hughey
 4:02.66 FastCubeMaster
 4:05.67 The Blockhead
 DNF applezfall
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(31)

 7.46 turtwig
 9.15 Sean Hartman
 9.80 Isaac Lai
 10.17 applezfall
 12.03 leomannen
 15.24 the super cuber
 17.17 CyanSandwich
 19.56 YY
 19.60 speedcuber71
 20.48 FastCubeMaster
 21.98 T1_M0
 26.21 DGCubes
 26.85 MatsBergsten
 27.51 Mike Hughey
 27.53 h2f
 28.56 jaysammey777
 29.63 Christopher_Cabrera
 31.33 cuberkid10
 32.25 sqAree
 34.16 Deri Nata Wijaya
 43.70 JustAnotherGenericCu
 49.31 Alea
 1:03.11 Guillaume
 1:04.70 JustinTimeCuber
 1:06.78 Bogdan
 1:08.71 Bubbagrub
 1:19.87 Amir Afiq
 1:22.89 Jacck
 2:59.17 Dale Nash
 6:51.80 LegendaryMJS
 DNF Fred Lang
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(25)

 31.66 the super cuber
 39.42 arquillian
 41.24 CyanSandwich
 41.93 YY
 57.33 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:01.12 T1_M0
 1:11.74 h2f
 1:15.01 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:15.15 Mike Hughey
 1:18.49 jaysammey777
 1:45.45 sqAree
 2:00.29 MatsBergsten
 2:15.00 Isaac Lai
 2:26.10 FastCubeMaster
 3:01.83 Bubbagrub
 3:18.05 Bogdan
 3:25.02 Jacck
 4:25.06 RyuKagamine
 8:14.62 JustinTimeCuber
 8:49.15 Amir Afiq
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Alea
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 2:33.39 the super cuber
 3:02.10 YY
 6:01.95 MatsBergsten
 6:38.75 Mike Hughey
 6:40.88 h2f
 9:15.37 Christopher_Cabrera
10:10.57 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF OJ Cubing
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:12.54 CyanSandwich
 7:22.20 YY
 8:21.69 the super cuber
12:57.20 Mike Hughey
13:20.30 MatsBergsten
19:21.90 Jacck
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

31:06.02 Mike Hughey
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

40/46 (59:47)  kamilprzyb
9/10 (47:28)  Mike Hughey
10/12 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
11/16 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
5/5 ( 8:08)  YY
3/3 ( 2:53)  the super cuber
2/3 (14:56)  Jacck
 DNF Amir Afiq
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(14)

 1:08.13 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:15.50 Isaac Lai
 1:16.23 T1_M0
 1:17.50 cuberkid10
 1:18.85 Mike Hughey
 1:28.96 Bogdan
 1:41.80 speedcuber71
 1:44.79 the super cuber
 2:19.54 YY
 2:20.81 Jacck
 2:51.03 Amir Afiq
 2:51.21 ErikCR
 DNF Aerospry
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(38)

 45.18 cuberkid10
 52.23 Sean Hartman
 55.19 the super cuber
 55.36 Isaac Lai
 55.40 FastCubeMaster
 58.58 speedcuber71
 1:03.10 turtwig
 1:05.34 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:05.34 Competition Cuber
 1:07.95 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:08.48 DGCubes
 1:20.13 LegendaryMJS
 1:25.35 Kian
 1:28.26 sqAree
 1:32.62 typeman5
 1:33.28 Fred Lang
 1:33.75 The Blockhead
 1:36.35 YY
 1:41.53 ComputerGuy365
 1:43.73 Branflakeftw
 1:45.70 h2f
 1:45.83 Bogdan
 1:49.53 Amir Afiq
 1:51.58 Aerospry
 1:52.73 CornerCutter
 1:53.72 T1_M0
 1:59.58 ErikCR
 2:00.96 Thrasher989
 2:02.15 Poketube6681
 2:04.32 Bubbagrub
 2:08.70 applezfall
 2:09.81 solemnattic
 2:14.63 Mike Hughey
 2:17.96 LPAlog
 2:19.38 theos
 3:00.59 MatsBergsten
 3:16.68 Zoggy_Cuber
 3:29.56 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(22)

 2:01.07 cuberkid10
 2:09.00 Isaac Lai
 2:25.52 FastCubeMaster
 2:28.75 turtwig
 2:37.47 speedcuber71
 2:43.63 Michael DeLaRosa
 2:49.07 the super cuber
 3:05.81 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:10.16 YY
 3:14.64 Kian
 3:17.00 Competition Cuber
 3:39.40 Fred Lang
 3:45.34 sqAree
 4:11.78 Bogdan
 4:15.23 T1_M0
 4:31.91 The Blockhead
 4:58.97 applezfall
 5:19.82 h2f
 5:49.94 theos
 6:14.30 Jacck
 7:52.68 MatsBergsten
29:15.15 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)

 4:43.96 cuberkid10
 5:06.81 Isaac Lai
 5:27.69 the super cuber
 5:47.50 FastCubeMaster
 5:58.01 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:18.71 Kian
 7:56.34 Competition Cuber
 8:58.79 The Blockhead
10:12.67 Fred Lang
11:14.13 Mike Hughey
11:57.52 One Wheel
12:25.23 Jacck
12:45.53 h2f
17:05.22 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)

 9:59.44 cuberkid10
10:59.44 Christopher_Cabrera
15:26.40 CapriPhonix
15:36.60 The Blockhead
18:03.52 T1_M0
19:00.29 Fred Lang
20:08.38 Mike Hughey
20:29.65 Jacck
*MiniGuildford*(8)

 4:25.40 cuberkid10
 6:36.67 FastCubeMaster
 6:40.51 Christopher_Cabrera
 8:50.22 YY
10:29.90 Fred Lang
12:01.25 Mike Hughey
12:04.03 RyuKagamine
14:16.95 Jacck
*Kilominx*(5)

 26.23 DGCubes
 29.61 Christopher_Cabrera
 51.37 FastCubeMaster
 1:25.74 Fred Lang
 1:45.24 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(39)

 4.03 Sean Hartman
 4.54 Isaac Lai
 5.22 jaysammey777
 5.64 Competition Cuber
 5.97 cuberkid10
 6.00 DGCubes
 6.62 speedcuber71
 6.75 Paarth Chhabra
 6.85 Christopher_Cabrera
 6.87 turtwig
 7.12 the super cuber
 7.12 MartinN13
 7.82 Bubbagrub
 7.86 T1_M0
 8.38 FastCubeMaster
 8.69 applezfall
 9.04 Bogdan
 9.15 YY
 9.70 JustinTimeCuber
 9.74 weatherman223
 10.14 Amir Afiq
 10.62 Poketube6681
 10.91 GarethBert11
 11.09 h2f
 11.69 Alea
 11.84 CapriPhonix
 12.15 CornerCutter
 12.42 CyanSandwich
 13.71 Fred Lang
 14.43 theos
 14.86 Aerospry
 15.69 sqAree
 17.06 typeman5
 18.83 ErikCR
 20.02 Jacck
 20.62 LegendaryMJS
 23.75 Mike Hughey
 29.13 MatsBergsten
 31.80 Zoggy_Cuber
*Clock*(14)

 6.67 jaysammey777
 10.80 cuberkid10
 11.31 MartinN13
 11.87 Sean Hartman
 14.90 Christopher_Cabrera
 18.30 The Blockhead
 19.17 Michael DeLaRosa
 20.44 Fred Lang
 22.91 ErikCR
 24.53 Mike Hughey
 27.27 YY
 27.32 FastCubeMaster
 28.19 Jacck
 37.79 weatherman223
*Pyraminx*(43)

 3.66 applezfall
 3.70 DGCubes
 3.79 the super cuber
 4.01 CapriPhonix
 4.26 FastCubeMaster
 4.52 Isaac Lai
 4.63 Sean Hartman
 4.64 jaysammey777
 4.66 CornerCutter
 4.71 Competition Cuber
 5.05 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.16 cuberkid10
 6.08 MartinN13
 6.71 Dale Nash
 6.85 T1_M0
 6.89 JustinTimeCuber
 7.31 Amir Afiq
 7.36 leomannen
 7.91 turtwig
 8.28 LegendaryMJS
 8.47 Paarth Chhabra
 8.72 sqAree
 9.07 GarethBert11
 9.22 Michael DeLaRosa
 9.37 typeman5
 9.50 CyanSandwich
 10.26 Aerospry
 10.45 speedcuber71
 11.50 weatherman223
 11.84 Moonwink Cuber
 12.39 Fred Lang
 12.49 Thrasher989
 12.66 Alea
 14.01 Kian
 14.03 Jacck
 15.24 Bubbagrub
 15.99 Zoggy_Cuber
 16.81 Poketube6681
 17.39 YY
 18.65 ErikCR
 20.97 Mike Hughey
 24.40 h2f
 45.17 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(19)

 53.72 Isaac Lai
 1:05.02 jaysammey777
 1:07.12 cuberkid10
 1:11.53 DGCubes
 1:14.62 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:28.79 Sean Hartman
 1:30.00 the super cuber
 1:56.36 YY
 1:56.49 FastCubeMaster
 2:04.66 Alea
 2:08.90 Michael DeLaRosa
 2:13.99 applezfall
 2:29.38 T1_M0
 2:41.30 Bogdan
 3:20.99 Amir Afiq
 3:23.95 Mike Hughey
 3:53.07 One Wheel
 4:13.84 Zoggy_Cuber
 5:10.11 ErikCR
*Square-1*(29)

 12.08 Isaac Lai
 12.74 speedcuber71
 13.44 cuberkid10
 15.69 the super cuber
 16.56 Sean Hartman
 18.20 DGCubes
 19.85 Competition Cuber
 21.31 Christopher_Cabrera
 24.53 T1_M0
 26.19 turtwig
 26.47 leomannen
 28.18 FastCubeMaster
 30.60 applezfall
 33.01 YY
 34.50 Amir Afiq
 36.21 Mike Hughey
 37.63 Fred Lang
 38.96 Bubbagrub
 42.67 Paarth Chhabra
 48.03 Bogdan
 48.20 h2f
 53.45 RyuKagamine
 57.62 Poketube6681
 57.63 MartinN13
 58.11 Alea
 1:00.55 CornerCutter
 1:10.25 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:13.71 Jacck
 1:25.98 sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(22)

24 h2f
26 guusrs
28 Bogdan
28 okayama
30 DGCubes
30 CyanSandwich
30 qaz
31 DuLe
32 T1_M0
33 Christopher_Cabrera
33 Paarth Chhabra
33 Isaac Lai
33 Mike Hughey
34 yoshiwo
36 theos
43 YY
47 FastCubeMaster
47 the super cuber
62 Amir Afiq
62 The Blockhead
DNF  speedcuber71
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

610 the super cuber
605 Isaac Lai
578 cuberkid10
578 Christopher_Cabrera
548 FastCubeMaster
476 Sean Hartman
466 speedcuber71
436 YY
411 turtwig
402 DGCubes
387 T1_M0
380 Competition Cuber
374 Mike Hughey
354 jaysammey777
330 Michael DeLaRosa
317 sqAree
313 CyanSandwich
306 h2f
298 Bogdan
294 applezfall
279 typeman5
278 Fred Lang
266 Kian
249 Amir Afiq
247 Paarth Chhabra
231 JustinTimeCuber
213 leomannen
206 The Blockhead
205 MatsBergsten
204 CornerCutter
203 Alea
194 LegendaryMJS
186 Bubbagrub
185 Jacck
181 CapriPhonix
163 ErikCR
160 Poketube6681
160 JustAnotherGenericCu
154 arquillian
148 SirAD
147 MartinN13
145 Branflakeftw
145 Keroma12
141 Aerospry
130 obelisk477
113 weatherman223
107 ComputerGuy365
106 Deri Nata Wijaya
103 Hero
95 Dale Nash
88 solemnattic
86 theos
85 Thrasher989
74 RyuKagamine
72 LPAlog
70 GarethBert11
69 Moonwink Cuber
66 Zoggy_Cuber
46 Agguzi
45 TwistAL
37 kamilprzyb
36 PyraMaster
36 Damon_lai
35 One Wheel
31 guusrs
30 okayama
28 qaz
27 Matthew Cubermann
25 DuLe
25 a3533
24 Guillaume
21 xbrandationx
19 greentgoatgal
19 yoshiwo
12 muchacho
8 OJ Cubing
4 FireCuber


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 5, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 5, 2017)

There was a time I had chances for podium...Few weeks ago I was fourth but after that everyone who possibly could do better has started to participate.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 5, 2017)

Far out, to podium you really need to put a lot of effort in. I think I was missing 3 or 4 events I could've done but even then it was still like 3 or 4 hours worth.


----------



## arquillian (Sep 5, 2017)

Ah, finally the podium streak ends with a 39th lmao
Still, 154 points is okay for 4 events I guess
Congratulations Shivam!


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, I did it! 204!!


----------



## applezfall (Sep 5, 2017)

lol I somehow won pyra


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 5, 2017)

Then we go for the cubicle gift card lottery: 77 competitors

This time *the winner is the winner*, the winning number was 1! 
So congratulations to *the super cuber!*


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 5, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Then we go for the cubicle gift card lottery: 77 competitors
> 
> This time *the winner is the winner*, the winning number was 1!
> So congratulations to *the super cuber!*



Thank you! I had a comp this weekend so I did all my events in 3 days! And today on my birthday I won the gift card as well 


arquillian said:


> Ah, finally the podium streak ends with a 39th lmao
> Still, 154 points is okay for 4 events I guess
> Congratulations Shivam!



Thanks!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow @Christopher Cabrera. Not just copying my lunch orders, but my weekly points as well???


----------

